# Just installed my Corsa Sport Exhaust...



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

Just installed the corsa sport on my '06 m6. Took a long time as I did it myself without a lift. Only problem was the tips were rubbing up against plastic. I had to torch the muffler connector / holder (wrong term ??) in order to get the tip more centered. Its not perfectly centered, but it'll do.

Anyone else have this problem ? 

But anyway, corsa sport was my first mod I installed. I want more HP as much as anyone, but man, hearing that baby scream when I hit the throttle is like NOTHING else i've ever heard.

Got a volant air intake waiting in my garage to be installed tomorrow. Can't wait! Boy i love my goat !


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats man,I guess headers will be next...............it's addictive! LOL


----------



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

Just put the intake in. Fairly straight forward, and no surprises. 

I'll tell ya though, starting that engine with a corsa sport and volant intake is awesome. Turn the key, and hear that rumble and slight whistling due to the intake. 

I started her up after gasing up and everyone broke their neck attempting to stare at it.

Good stuff !


----------



## motitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice! Here is clip taken with my phone. I have the Corsa Touring Exhaust installed. I just had some JBA Shorty Headers installed and will take a sound clip later.


----------



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

wow. Big difference in the sport vs touring. YOu can tell right away when free revving it the difference in sound. Sport is a lot meaner.


----------



## GrassEater05 (Jul 4, 2009)

Getting my Goat on Monday! Why is it called a goat lol?(don't make fun of me) That will be the first thing I buy when I get the money. How much did you pay? Cheapest I can find is $1,059!!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think the nickname 'goat' is just a sort of juxtraposition of 'gto' with a kind of phonetic pronunciation.:confused?


----------



## GrassEater05 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah that's what I figured but didn't know for sure lol. Hey I got a question, will zo6 wheels fit on these cars? Are they 5on 120 or 5 on 120.6xx. I just cant find any wheels for these cars let alone good websites! have any suggestions?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GrassEater05 said:


> Yeah that's what I figured but didn't know for sure lol. Hey I got a question, will zo6 wheels fit on these cars? Are they 5on 120 or 5 on 120.6xx. I just cant find any wheels for these cars let alone good websites! have any suggestions?


5x120

The ole wheel decision.............that's why I still have stockers.lol

Good luck with your search.


----------



## GrassEater05 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah it will be a while until I can afford wheels but just thought I should know the bolt pattern just in case I happen to come across a good deal ya know. Also looking at exhaust and man its expensive for these cars! Is there anyway I could weld in some magnapack mufflers and get a decent sound? Stock is too quiet, I like people to know I'm there lol.


----------



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

You won't find any for under $1,059 IMO. I have been told the Corsa brands do not have very high mark-up, so getting them for any cheaper would mean a dealer would just want to get them out of inventory with little to no profit.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GrassEater05 said:


> Yeah it will be a while until I can afford wheels but just thought I should know the bolt pattern just in case I happen to come across a good deal ya know. Also looking at exhaust and man its expensive for these cars! Is there anyway I could weld in some magnapack mufflers and get a decent sound? Stock is too quiet, I like people to know I'm there lol.


I bought Spintech mufflers and an H-pipe. Had a custom catback installed for around $450,that included the mufflers,H-pipe,new piping,and installation cost.
Alot cheaper than buying the complete catback.

You can just swap out mufflers too.


----------



## GrassEater05 (Jul 4, 2009)

Man I wish I could just buy the Corsa muffler they use in the cat-back system and weld it in! I'm not looking for performance increases, just think the GTO should sound like the muscle car that it is lol. I know they make the db series mufflers but that might look funny behind the bumper, they look kinda like Flowmasters if you have never seen them... What do you guys think? I also said I was getting the goat today but looks more like I will be getting it later this week, the seller has some complications


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GrassEater05 said:


> Man I wish I could just buy the Corsa muffler they use in the cat-back system and weld it in! I'm not looking for performance increases, just think the GTO should sound like the muscle car that it is lol. I know they make the db series mufflers but that might look funny behind the bumper, they look kinda like Flowmasters if you have never seen them... What do you guys think? I also said I was getting the goat today but looks more like I will be getting it later this week, the seller has some complications


Get some Spintechs,you'll thank me later.lol


----------

